# Livefoodsbypost delivery



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Does anybody use them at all? I used them for the first time on saturday and i just got my waxworms through but no crix or locusts. Was wondering if anyone else got some through one day and the next lot through the day after.


----------



## twistedclown (Feb 17, 2006)

ive never used them but was gonna try them as i dont like the hoppers and crixs im buying at the moment maybe its not worth it.

Do they give bad service?
Should i try someone else?

:? :? :? :shock: :? :? :?


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

No theyre quick and cheap. I was just wondering if it all comes together or seperately as ive only had the waxworms today, Im just guessing im getting the other 2 tubs tomorrow.


----------



## daughterofthedarkness (Nov 21, 2005)

I've never used them so can't comment. I get mine from livefoods direct. I have found that sometimes they don't arrive the next day but that's generally the post office's fault not theirs. so you'll prob find your stuff arrives tommorow, if not i'd give 'em a ring.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Well they haven't arrived today but i checked the website and it said allow 4 days for delivery.. but surely everything would be delivered at once...


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

May as well send a quick email just to check, never know the order might have got messed up.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

yeah will do T-bo... cheers for the advice everyone.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Right.. i emailed then on Thursday and its now Saturday. a week from when i ordered and i still have no crix or locusts. I know have to go to the shop down the road which i really didn't want to do to get Gizmo more food as the crix are running out and dying. :evil:

EDIT- Just got an email from them and there was a mix up. Was meant to recieve them on Tuesday but it all got confusing :lol: :lol: So i will have them on Tuesday. Luckily i can last that long


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I've just ordered three livefood tubs now :lol: Hope they all arrive! Got brown crix, waxies and mealies :lol:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I ordered 3 tubs of crickets from javascriptl('http://www.globallivefood.com');
on tuesaday at around half five.
Havent arrived.
i dont mind if they say post them today and i get them tomorow but im worried they poted them like friday morning and theyve been sittin in the post office over the weekend and then left today... dunno...i thought orderin online was a fairly common practice and thought it would be safe enough, expecting them to arrive dead now.
Dean


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Are you 100% sure they were sent off on friday? Because most livefood stockists woudln't send stock friday due to very few deliveries at the weekend. They would generaly send them monday morning.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Nah, dunno, they sent me an email saying my order is received and these are the days they dispatch according to when u order.
tuesdays after 12pm - wed, thur, fri, mon.
As it happens i still havent received them. grr.


----------



## millar (Apr 10, 2006)

see wen they do arrive, do they leave them at the front door if no-1 is in?


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

they deliver through post so would depend on your postie!!


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Yey! My food arrived (just in time too!) :lol:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

They would leave them outside if knowone was in i guess, have made sure we have been in every day until after the post though.
I just emailed the company lettin them know its been 10 days and havent received them, maybe theyll get back to me.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

HI,

I just stumbled accross this thread and although its a few months old, I thought I had better clear up any Misunderstandings with our service (www.livefoodsbypost.co.uk). It appears that the original poster in this thread did experience a "mess up" with the order. Basically any one who places an order with us should expect everything to arrive all together, if there were ever any circumstances that would cause us to stagger a delivery we would inform you via e-mail asap. If you ever place an order and there is a problem i.e dead insects, wrong quantity, wrong items or they have been lost in post (I cant deny that these sometimes happen as unfortunately it is a fact of life that things can go wrong). We urge you to contact us ASAP so that we can get any problems sorted quickly for the benefit of your pets. You can contact us using [email protected] 

Thanks
Neil
www.livefoodsbypost.co.uk


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah sorry... was meant to post up saying there had been a mix up and I hadn't had problems since.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

lol..follow up to my post about global live foods [www.mealwormsdirect.co.uk]
they didnt arrive atall [first time i ever ordered crix or anything too lol]
they got replacements out and they didnt get delivered cos the postman didnt think too put them in the porch, i mentioned ages ago i left a funny note for the postmen after this and now they leave my porch open after delivering our mail, lol, dicks, anyway since then I havent had any probs, used mealwormsdirect a few more times but after they sent me tw0 thousand mealies instead of equal weight in morio which caused loadsa probs i swiched to livefoods.co.uk and they are better.


----------



## speedy123 (Aug 26, 2006)

just got mine today, they were class i would recommend them. got half bulk bag delivered the following day


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Use them all the time never had a problem.


----------

